# I'm Back!



## StarWish (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey, Corinne and group! Due to Corinne's e-mails, I've actually sat down and updated my address, etc so that I could "check-in" with what's going on in the mini donkey and horse world...or at least on this forum!

I just noticed that I've not been here for over a year! After doing our time as Educators, we are both retired and are enjoying the fun we worked to have. So, to update and correct our news: we now have 6 mini donkeys, 5 standard donkeys (4 of which were wild bred and were captured by the BLM), 10 mini horses, 3 mules and a Haflinger. It sounds like "The 12 Days of Christmas" to list them all. Anyway, all is well here in the wonderful state of New Mexico!

I hope to post some new pics of our latest little jenny who was born here on the 5th of Oct., even though she's not a mini. Actually, she was 34 1/4" at birth! She is out of a BLM adopted jenny we got in May. We have been amazed with how quickly these BLM donkeys have come around to accepting civilization, especially since the two we acquired in May were 8 and 9 yrs old. This has been a fascinating experience!

It's good to read the posts and find out what's going on with everyone. It's especailly nice to see how many more people are learning of the attributes of donkeys. Aren't they wonderful creatures?

Now, I need to read more about what's going on with all of you and yours...and, I'll try to stick around and keep in touch.

Colleen/StarWish


----------



## Marnie (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Colleen, I'm glad to meet you. I'd love to see your pictures too. It sounds like you and the family will be having alot of fun and I'm happy to have someone new on the donkey forum. Welcome back. Marnie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 30, 2006)

WELCOME BACK COLLEEN :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I had no clue my emails would work this kind of magic to get you back, :bgrin




: but I sure am glad you are, and dont worry about the other donkey forums ...this is the only one you need to visit :bgrin



: You have alot of catching up to do, and there are alot of new members, but we're still like one BIG extended family--SOooo sit back and get re-aquainted. :bgrin Dont you just love those BLM's..we still have just one, and sometimes I honestly do think one is enough :no: :no: --he's such a character! :bgrin




: , and they definitely do provide a fascinating -learning experience! Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 30, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Hi and WELCOME back from Alabama. I'm Shannon and I have had two mini donkeys named Magnolia (Maggie) and Cotton since last Christmas, so I'm still learning about them too. This is a great place to learn and everybody is so nice!



: Look forward to seeing pictures of your donks! :aktion033: Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Colleen...I'm Teri from Washington State.

Sounds like you have a wonderful family of critters.

WoW...that was a BIG baby born recently...you have got to post pics...we would love to see them



:

What state were your BLM donks rescued from?

I'ts great to here they are adjusting...I have always been interested in adopting one or two OR 3



:



:

:saludando: nice to meet ya, Teri


----------



## StarWish (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks, everyone!

Teri, that spotted baby of yours is WAY too cute! Two of our BLMs came from Nevada NE of Sparks. They were captured last Dec. They were brought to New Mexico in May for an auction put on by the BLM. Then, about 2 months ago, I got a call from a friend and fellow member of our mule & donkey club and she knew of some people who were going to "dump a donkey" out on the uninhabited mesa south of us because he had thumped their old dog and they wanted him gone that day! My husband and I decided we needed to go get him asap. My husband's first comment was, "So, what had the dog done to him?"



: It turned out he was a BLM donkey, also. The BLM keeps great records and long story...we found out he was from AZ, near Kingman, was "legal" and so, after trying for a day to find him a home, we decided to keep him! The plan is to team him w/our domestic donkey for driving! Somebody had spent time w/this one and he was captured as either a baby or in utero and he's 3 now. What a sweetie! We took him to our mini equine club's fun day(for any size and type of equine) Sat and he was perfect! I think you'd be happy you adopted some, if you do it. They are truly amazing and so interesting to watch as they learn about domestication. The BLM trims their feet, is very gentle and quiet handling them and they get every shot known! We are very impressed w/the BLM! They also were very helpful in giving us info on the new boy and very happy to hear he is doing well in a good home. A year after they are adopted out someone like a vet has to sign off that they were well-cared for and then, sadly, the BLM no longer has any contol over what happens to them. So, that's how he wound up at an auction and then, w/people who would have dumped him!

If you're not sure if you want one or not, just go to the huge holding area north of Sparks, NV and see some of the babies!!! Good thing we were on a plane or we'd have MORE! Corinne, are you listening??? You do need more BLMs!

Shannon, I'll try to get photos of Emily, the baby on this list. Baby donks are pretty hard to beat on the cuteness scale! How old are your girls? You know, donks usually LOVE driving!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 1, 2006)

Colleen...NOOOOOOOOO, I am NOT listening... :bgrin just dont drag me off to a BLM auction and I will be just fine :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin You should post the pictures you sent me..they are so darn cute and really show the fun a person can have with there donkeys. (of course, unless you live in my area.. :bgrin , and NO--we're not moving down by you either...



:, boy--I am really good at that NO word on the forum, now if I could just practice it when it comes to ANOTHER ONE. ) Corinne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 1, 2006)

HI, I'M NIKKI, I LOVED READING YOUR POSTS! THE BLM DONKEY THING IS REALLY NEAT. I DID SOME RESEARCH AWHILE AGO ABOUT THEM BUT I AM SOOO FAR AWAY. ANYWAY, IT IS NICE TO MEET YOU! ALSO THANKS FOR YOUR REPLY TO MY POST EARLIER,



NIKKI


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 2, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Colleen, Maggie is 7 and Cotton is her baby and he was recently gelded and he's a little over a year old. They are very sweet and would make a great driving team I'm sure, but I don't know the first thing about that... :no: I might just invite myself up to Corinne's house sometime and let her teach me how...LOL :lol:




: Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 2, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :bgrin :bgrin



:



:



:



: Shannon, how many miles did we say it was---coffee will be on



: but I'm not to sure about the fresh doughnuts--




: Corinne


----------



## poncho (Nov 2, 2006)

hi colleen my name is missy from northeast wisconsin. glad to meet you .i just got into these loving animals myself and wouldnt trade them for the world.



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 3, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]LOL... I'll bring the donuts!



: Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 3, 2006)

.....lol....and I'll have the spare bedroom clean!. :bgrin .. and then you can meet all (well, maybe not all) of my neighbors who have minis



: ..some are on the forum



: . Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 3, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Okay, now I just really want to pack my bags and head north...lol (I wish we weren't kidding :no: ) Maybe one day I can say I've been to Wisconsin!



: Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------

